# Renegade Plastics



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Will 800 renegade plastics fit a 1000 renegade?


----------



## Keith J (Dec 14, 2011)

I was told they did.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

From what I understand the 1000 has a new frame design. I don't know for sure if 800 plastics from an older gade would fit the new frame.

I do know the renegade and outty plastics will interchange, the frame and mounts are all the same. Only difference other than looks is the shocks.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^And the rear trailing arms are a little different....otherwise I would have already bought an Outty lift for my Gade.


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

So I could put renegade plastics on my outlander?


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Wat all would I have to have to put Renegade plastics on my outty?


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Going beyond my scope of expertise here but I assume they will more or less bolt on. Headlights/taillights might be different, you'll obviously lose the racks.

Perhaps someone else will chime in that's a little better suited to answer fully. From what I understand they're the same bike underneath save for the trailing arms and shocks.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Thats the same understanding I have. Cody I'm sending you a PM with a link I think you might find helpful.....its opposite of what you're asking, renegade converted to outlander, but its a good read and has some info in it I think may answer some of your questions.


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

